# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Katolik Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri

## ceydaaa

Atikan tarafından yönlendiriliyor. 
Ortadoks Misyonerlik Faaliyetler: 1980li yıllardan itibaren Doğu Karadeniz Bölgesinde suni bir Ortadoks ayrımcılığı yaratma çabası içerisindeler.

----------

